# Bob Sikes Doormat



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

My bother just stopped by the house with this nice lil flounder. Thought I'd share this with da gang. He was fishing for reds with an 7 inch live mullet when this bad boy came along. Note the pink ruler in the shot. We fished trillum yesterday with o results....


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a stud!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice flounder


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet mother of crabmeat stuffed heaven!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice...... real nice:bowdown:clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice doormat !


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

my brother got one about that size yeaterday at one of our spots


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet even the small one looks good enough for my table!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats real nice! Feed a family with that thing..


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow... Now THAT is a flatty!!!









Yesterday... I finally caught one myself... 1st one in the yak but nothing like that big one! Congrats. :bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice flounder. what did it weigh?


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking flounder reminds me of fluke I caught up north.Congrats:bowdown


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

nice fish i am ready for the fishfry


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damn, that one's probably around 6lbs !!!


----------



## Sherm (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice fish....yet to get on the board with a flounder but I've only been at it a week or so...


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

GOOD JOB PEANUT!!! I'm GLAD TA SEE YA PAID ATTENTION WHEN i WAS SCHOOLIN ON DA SUJECT OF ANGLING AND SUCH:moon TEAMSHARE-IT........A GULF COAST fishin family tradition.


----------



## ironwkr (Oct 2, 2007)

nice !:bowdown:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

How many inches was she??????


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

It was 25 inches on an unoffical measuring tool.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, what a flattie.:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

:clap That is a real good one.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

DOORMAT...what, for French Doors......:clap:clap:clap


----------



## DaFrance (Oct 28, 2007)

DOCTOR!!!

that ones bigger than a fat girl!!


----------

